

Do you want Instagram to sell your photos? Let them know: 1 (888) 966-9371 - suckaplease
http://www.publikdemand.com/instagram/cadmin/starting-january-16-instagram-can-sell-your-photos-or-use-your-photos-in-ads-without-your-permission-or-payment-instagram-reconsider-your-decision/

======
heyrhett
I'm confused. Isn't Facebook selling the photos?

------
courtneypowell
Is making your account private the only option to prevent sales?

~~~
suckaplease
I think you have to actually cancel your account in order to not have your
content sold out from under you.

~~~
theootz
You have to delete your content, and then delete your account, BEFORE the
policy comes into affect. With the way things are worded apparently, if done
afterwards, they can still keep data on their servers even if your account is
gone.

